# Demo CD - Need Suggestions



## Phredryxun96 (May 11, 2013)

We are currently in the process of making a demo CD for customers to hear a variety of different music. I am looking for some popular song suggestions from Different Genres. This is just a rough start, feel free to make edits and suggestions, I am willing to add/ remove songs. Thanks!
So far I was thinking:
The Eagles - Hotel California
Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
Ellie Goulding - Lights
Lindsey Buckingham - Never Going Back Again
November Rain - Guns & Roses
SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like you need some Jazz and a bit more dynamic entertaining Rock tracks there
This CD to me sounds amazing, unfortunately not as popular as most pop domestic music is, here is the whole cd. If you want a voice demo taking it to all levels and notes from a very good special male's voice, the first track, Supremacy. If you want to shake windows and make panels rattle a bit inside, Madness 2nd one. Another bites the dust Queen's Style song, the third Panic Station. There are many other good tracks on the CD even slower for voice demos. 

Muse The 2nd Law (Full Album) AUDIOSURF - YouTube


----------



## Phredryxun96 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I will be sure to check the whole album out, so far I am loving what I'm hearing. As for more of a variety of music is why I posted this on here, I am looking for a bit of everything and as many suggestions as I can get. I appreciate the response!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Phredryxun96 said:


> Thanks for the response! I will be sure to check the whole album out, so far I am loving what I'm hearing. As for more of a variety of music is why I posted this on here, I am looking for a bit of everything and as many suggestions as I can get. I appreciate the response!


Great! Glad you are liking it so far, I became a fan recently. 

Some Smooth Jazz. Maybe you heard Doc Powell before, like I said a lot of the stuff I like it is not so popular.
Doc powell "make it last"from Inner city blues cd, on that same CD there are other nice tracks with nice smooth good bass like Sade's song and quite a few others worth checking out.

Doc Powell - We'll Make It Las... - YouTube

Doc Powell's CD Don't let that smooth Jazz Fool you" this track also has some nice bass groovy music.

Doc Powell Here's To You - YouTube


Ronnie Laws Tribute to Eddie Harris "Listen Here" This track has a nice intro, nice percussion, drums, bass and acoustic instruments. It is one of my favorite demo tracks at least the first 1-2 minutes since that is all you need for a demo before moving to a another track

RONNIE LAWS - LISTEN HERE DJ PARIS PRESENTS THE FUSION JAZZ FEST.wmv - YouTube


Yellow Jackets from the CD Shades, few other good ones there too.
Nice chest pounding mid-bass.
And You Know That .Yellowjackets.wmv - YouTube



Don't forget to be in charge of the volume at the demo since the volume is much lower with some CD's.

I will try to look for more later, maybe some Classic Jazz, or techno. It is all subjective to each taste. I tend to like tracks that have some kind of Wow factor, with bass or appealing music and not so much for just clarity and good sound, but again what may be wow to me it will not be the same for many.


----------



## A5esp (Oct 10, 2012)

Rap?

This sounds very good


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

This might be a bit different then what you have been looking for but if you are selling someone on powerfull MB's then this song will show them off well. It presents very strong low end and midbass cobination. I have found if my MB's and sub are out of phase it will present gaps in the bass notes. When in phase there is always bass notes for both the sub and the MB's. A lot of transition between the two. 

Note...bass starts at the 1:04 mark.
Up In The Club (Original Mix) - Terravita - YouTube


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Different genres eh. Just a few of my favourite songs from different styles:
Rap .... Once Upon A Time In The Projects - Ice Cube
Nobody Move - Eazy E

Stoner Metal..... God Says No - Monster Magnet
Vince Fontaine - Unida

Classic Rock......Hang Fire -Rolling Stones
The Sun Goes Down - Thin Lizzy
No Quarter - Led Zep

Hard Rock....... Next To The Moon - AC/DC
Ace Of Spades - Motörhead

Undefinable.....I Feel Lucky - Morphine
Chase the Dragon and Pussytown - M.G.F.

Blues... The Sky Is Crying - Johnny Winter
The Thrill Is Gone - BB King

Heavy Metal.....This Love - Pantera
Am I Evil - Metallica

Pop........I Want Candy - The Bangles
Ca Plane Pour Moi - Plastic Bertrand
Common People - Pulp or Captain Kirk. Both great versions.

Punk...... God Save The Queen and Bodies - Sex Pistols

Electronic.....Right Here Right Now - Fatboy Slim
Interloper remix - Mark Of Cain

Elvis........Edge Of Reality

Rock.....The Real Me -W.A.S.P.
No More Tears - Ozzy


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Talking heads


----------

